# Any help



## Henry Robinson (Jan 22, 2009)

If anyone requires any help with International Harvesters, i have a wide range of knowledge with this range of tractor. Just let me know and i'll see what i can do


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i just bought international 2500 series a and i cant find any info any would be helpful thanks


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

good morning are parts for the 2500 series a going to be a issue thanks


----------



## tundrabc (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi, henry

do you have access to diesel engine sevice manual for ih 454 with european 3cyl " cav " injection pump re & re procedure?

Any help would be much apreciated
thanks, todd


----------

